# Police Officer David Sherrard



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Police Officer David Sherrard*

Richardson Police Department, Texas

End of Watch Wednesday, February 7, 2018

Write a Reflection

Add to My Heroes

Suggest Updates

Share
AddThis Sharing Buttons
Share to FacebookFacebookShare to TwitterTwitterShare to EmailEmailShare to PrintPrintShare to MoreAddthis1K
*David Sherrard*
Police Officer David Sherrard was shot and killed while responding to a disturbance at an apartment complex at 4250 East Renner Road.

As officers arrived on scene they located a man suffering from a gunshot wound outside of the apartment. The officers were able to identify an apartment where the suspect was located. As they made entry into the apartment the man opened fire, striking Officer Sherrard in the neck. Officer Sherrard was transported to Medical City Plano where he succumbed to his wound.

The subject barricaded himself inside of the apartment for several hours before surrendering. The man who shot Officer Sherrard was charged with capital murder of a police officer.

Officer Sherrard had served with the Richardson Police Department for 13 years. He is survived by his wife and two daughters.

*Bio*

Age 37
Tour 13 years
Badge 1078
*Incident Details*

Cause Gunfire
Weapon Gun; Unknown type
Offender Charged with capital murder
disturbance, shots fired call

{"lat":"33.0012660","lon":"-96.6417930"}

*Contact*
Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:

Chief of Police Jimmy Spivey
Richardson Police Department
140 N. Greenville Avenue
Richardson, TX 75081

Phone: (972) 744-4800


----------

